# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 5742 stuck in boot loop



## wazzenuff

Hi guys, new here so forgive me if I am repeating a thread (have searched and there are a few but they are closed)

My Acer Aspire 5742 is stuck in a boot loop:

it gets to the Acer splash screen but then shuts down and reboots over and over - the only way out of this is to remove power supply and battery.

i have tried the 'pressing the keyboard in the middle' solution some have suggested - even resat the HDD and removed the CMOS battery as others have also suggested.

This is the second time this has happened - first time the machine was within warranty so i just shipped it away and it came back fine. It is now 3 months out of warranty and it has happened again.

Do you know if Acer guarantee their repairs for a further period?

I am not a techie can just about do the things i said above but thats my limits.

Oh when i try F2 or even ALT F10 i just get keyboard beeps.

Any suggestions?

Wazz


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Acer Aspire 5742 stuck in boot loop*

Hello,

Try removing the hard drive and dvd drive from the laptop and attempt to start the laptop. Do you still get the restarting?

Check the memory is fully seated. Try removing the modules and booting with one installed at a time.

Acer Aspire 5742 Service Guide


----------



## wazzenuff

*Re: Acer Aspire 5742 stuck in boot loop*

Thanks for the quick response mak....

we may have a winner - removed the HDD and opened the DVDR tray and the machine doesn't reboot.

Has gone to a blank screen with text along the lines of:

Broadcom UNDI PXE-2.1 v12.2.0

Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Broadcom Corporation
Copyright (c) 1997-2000 Intel Corporation
All Rights Reserved
PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-M0F: Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM.
No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
_

(flashing cursor)


Can i refit the HDD while the machine is at this screen and see if it boots?
(closed the DVDR tray and nothing happened - obviously as it is empty)


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Acer Aspire 5742 stuck in boot loop*

Usually when inserting and removing parts you should have the laptop switched off.

Re-insert the hard drive, making sure fully seated and see if you get the restarting.


----------



## wazzenuff

*Re: Acer Aspire 5742 stuck in boot loop*

re- inserted HDD - fitted nice and snug.

switched on - reboot cycle again

taking a wild stab in the dark i'd say that there is something wrong with the HDD


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Acer Aspire 5742 stuck in boot loop*

Most likely there is a problem with the hard drive.

You can try connecting the hard drive using an adapter to another working PC in order to recover files.


----------



## wazzenuff

*Re: Acer Aspire 5742 stuck in boot loop*

i have a SATA adaptor so i can get the files from it - as it happens it is my sons notebook so pretty much nothing of importance as he uses it mostly for online RPG games and football manager.

If i purchase a new HDD does this means i will have to buy a windows 7 disk as the laptop came with it preinstalled?

I do have the windows product key though so would i be within my rights to be able to download a version of it (ISO is it?) then install from that?

any recommendations on a cheap but reliable HDD around 320gb?

Wazz


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Acer Aspire 5742 stuck in boot loop*

I take it the Recovery disc were never made?

If needed you can usually order the Recovery Disc set from Acer.

What is the current model that is installed in the laptop?

As long as the hard drive is compatible (2.5" SATA) then it shouldn't matter.

You can try checking your local shops or ordering online.


----------



## wazzenuff

*Re: Acer Aspire 5742 stuck in boot loop*

you are correct - no recovery disks made - i blame my son 

Acer are hopeless but i will try them nonetheless, i assume the recovery disk set will re-install windows etc.?

the current HDD is Western Digital - seen a lot of bad comments about the quality of these

thanks for your time btw


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Acer Aspire 5742 stuck in boot loop*

I have always had good results with the western digital drives.

What is the model number of the drive?


----------



## wazzenuff

*Re: Acer Aspire 5742 stuck in boot loop*

320gb WD3200BPVT

is what it says on the drive

i have no problem buying WD again - just read some bad comments.


----------



## wazzenuff

*Re: Acer Aspire 5742 stuck in boot loop*

out of interest - if i connect the old HDD to my desktop PC via an adaptor - would i be able to create the recovery disk from this?

ACER want £50 for a set of recovery disks - joke.


----------



## wazzenuff

*Re: Acer Aspire 5742 stuck in boot loop*

I have found someone who can do me a set of disks (including drivers) for around £5 so i am ok for those now.

just need to get some cash for the new HDD

Thanks for all your advice Mak


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Acer Aspire 5742 stuck in boot loop*



wazzenuff said:


> out of interest - if i connect the old HDD to my desktop PC via an adaptor - would i be able to create the recovery disk from this?
> 
> ACER want £50 for a set of recovery disks - joke.


If the drive is damaged probably not.

Glad you were able to find the recovery disc cheaper. That would be the best way to go.

As for WD drives I have nothing bad to say about them. It would be best to stay with the 5400 rpm drives though.


----------



## wazzenuff

ok makin, i have the recovery disks and i have the Hard drive on order.

one more questions i hope you can help with - Acer say i need to partition the drive - will this option be there when i install the new drive or do i need to do this prior to installation?


----------



## makinu1der2

You should have the option during the recovery.


----------



## wazzenuff

thanks bud, here's hoping.


----------



## wazzenuff

ok, so the recovery disks don't offer the chance to partition/format the new HDD (checked on an Acer forum before attempting)
So i used my SATA adaptor to connect the new HDD to my Desktop and partitioned it using the disk management tools.
Then installed the new drive into the Laptop, put the 1st recovery disk in and hey presto - smooth running all the way.

thanks for all your help on this Makin, saved me £60 initial collection fee from Acer plus whatever they would have charged to repair it.

In the end it has only cost me £40 to repair
£35 for the new 320gb HDD
£5 for the recovery disks from Recovery King on ebay (extremely helpful and a fraction of the £55 Acer charge for the disks)

thanks again.


----------



## makinu1der2

Your Welcome and glad you got it sorted.


----------

